# FS: (blue?) zebra angelfish



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I have 4 of these guys in a 55g, and it appears that they refuse to live harmoniously, or at least the dominant pair refuses. I've decided to sell the more aggressive pair; I havn't sexed them yet, but they are currently tending eggs. Well, the larger one is. He/she has driven away the smaller mate and has driven every single fish to the other half of the tank. There is quite a bit of size difference: one is 2.5-3 inch, and the other is ~2 inch. I have no pictures atm, but will try to post a couple tomorrow. The big guy has a couple tears on his dorsal fin from sparring with the other pair, but it's nothing major, and I see no signs of infection. They're both healthy and eating like crazy; they spawn every 2-3 weeks, though I've not had any get to the wriggler stage, but that may be because they're in a community tank. I'd prefer selling them as a pair, as having 3 angels would most likely prove to be disasterous. I don't really care what you do with them after you buy them, as long as they receive proper care. Also, i can't guarentee that the bond is very strong.

New price: $20 for the pair, pick up in Richmond.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Decided to procrastinate on homework and take a few pics instead 

sorry about the crappy quality, and yes there is some algae on the glass; stopped excel for a while, so they've started to come back.

The larger one (sorry about the algae ):









Big guy with eggs:









Little one (the colours are faded because the bigger one of the pair's been chasing this one away from the eggs constantly):









Another picture of the little guy:









Will try and get more pictures tomorrow of the little guy, once he/she colours up (hopefully).

Edit: to get an idea of their relative sizes, the little one is about the size of those bleeding hearts, and the big guy is around 0.5-0.75 inches bigger.


----------



## Dan11 (Jan 3, 2012)

The smaller one looks like a female to me, I could tell you for sure if you could get a picture of their breeding tubes, even if they're just partially out. Also, I think they are just regular zebras, not blues, but still very nice fish, and a good deal for the pair. Best of luck with your sale!

Dan


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

from what I saw, I'd say the big one is female and the little one is male, though I didn't get a very good view of the vents... Bump.


----------



## Dan11 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah. Its hard to tell unless you watch them very closely. I was just looking at the third pic. Which is what led me to say the smaller one is the female, but it could be a male too...


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Daily (nightly?) bump


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

bump... anybody?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

usin mah daily bump


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

bump it up...


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

bump... new price!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

daily bump...


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

daily bump...


----------

